# Cigars for Troops? - Camp KAIA Kabul



## Bauer5 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good Day All,

New to the form and currently serving in Kabul, Afghanistan. Just wondering how the Cigars for Troops program works? There are a group of us over here that have formed a small cigar club on Thursday nights with a few 'near beers' from our German friends. Good cigars are not easily come by and none of us can find the Makers Mark cigars. A little bit of bourbon taste would go a long way in our 'dry' situation! If anyone has a few MM cigars they could spare please send them to;

Major Wilf Rellinger
c/o Major Sean Papworth
KAIA/NATC-A
KABUL
APO AE 09320

Thanks in advance - your support is very much appreciated! Wilf


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bauer5 please message me with some further information.

We do not have Makers Mark Cigars on hand but do have plenty of other quality cigars.

Let me know how many people you need supplies for and what you're looking for.

We have cigars, pipes and pipe tobacco.


----------



## Bauer5 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> Bauer5 please message me with some further information.
> 
> We do not have Makers Mark Cigars on hand but do have plenty of other quality cigars.
> 
> ...


Hello, Thanks for the reply. There are about a dozen of us - all cigar smokers. Anything you could do would be greatly appreciated. V/R, Wilf


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

we will take care of this, will probably be a week before I can ship.


----------



## Bauer5 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> we will take care of this, will probably be a week before I can ship.


Very much appreciated - thank you from all of us. We will be sure to post a picture. V/R, Wilf


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this was shipped.

Cigars, a couple pipe starter kits and a few extra goodies in there.

Please let me know when you receive it.


----------



## Bauer5 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's great news - I will be sure to get a pic of our Thursday night Cigar Shura to you. V/R, Wilf


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9114 9011 2308 6844 0836 64 - apo ae 09320


----------



## Bauer5 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi - Just wanted to write and thank-you for the cigars and starter pipes - very much appreciated by the boys! Here is a pic of us enjoying a smoke at our Thursday Night Coalition Cigar Shura. All the best, Wilf


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad they arrived, enjoy buddy!


----------

